# I TOLD MY MOM!!!



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't believe it. I actually told my mom.

I kept saying I couldn't do it. That I'd never be able to.

Two whole months. That's all I can go before I change something, it seems. I can only give things two months. I don't know how good that is, but the fact that I told my mom about my SA, and my meds... WOW.

I feel great, right now.

I told my mom.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## radudeATL (Oct 25, 2005)

Congratulations, Maggi! I hope that she is in your corner and is supportive!


----------



## feelingblue (Nov 20, 2005)

Congrats Maggi!!Glad you told ya mom and didn't it feel good to let it all off ya chest. I just wish my mom was a lil more empathetic.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Way to go!


----------



## WriteOn (Nov 19, 2005)

Congratulations! I'm assuming it went well. So how did she react?


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

Yay for Maggie!

I told my parents about a month ago and yes it was such a huge relief! For some of us SA sufferers, telling our parents is one of the hardest--if not _the_ hardest--step to take forward in conquering SA. Congratulations and I'm so elated for you!

Woot!

We should start your own banana conga line for you. I think you were the first to do that for someone else, no?

:banana :banana :banana

:banana :banana :banana

Peace to you,
Marcus


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

:yay :squeeze Way to go!!!!!


----------



## David1976 (Nov 8, 2003)

good job maggi!! Took me almost a year...


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 11, 2005)

Congrats!

I took YEARS to be able to talk to my family.

This is awesome, Maggi.


----------



## ott (Aug 2, 2005)

Well done. That's a step I have yet to take.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Wow great job Maggi!  :banana :yay :banana :yay I hope she will be supportive and realize what a huge step you've just taken


----------



## moviefreak13 (Oct 22, 2005)

carry said:


> Wow great job Maggi!  :banana :yay :banana :yay I hope she will be supportive and realize what a huge step you've just taken


 :agree


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Great. :banana How did she react?


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Well done :banana


----------



## aerosmithrox (Nov 12, 2005)

Way to go Maggi! That's what Mom's are for!


----------



## outtamind (Jun 25, 2004)

wow, good job. I remember when i told my parents, i found out that my mom hadalot of the same problems as me when she was in high school


----------



## Sweetangel (Jan 12, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> I can't believe it. I actually told my mom.
> 
> I kept saying I couldn't do it. That I'd never be able to.
> 
> ...


haha this sounds like a coming out post


----------

